# post your favourite science and philosophy videos!



## unemployment simulator




----------



## NuthinSimple

Pretty much anything by Richard Dawkins or George Carlin


----------



## Arbre




----------



## sprinter




----------



## WillYouStopDave

At least Carl Sagan was pretty classy. I don't remember him ever actively being a dick to someone for disagreeing with him. A lot of today's rockstar science gurus are dicks.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is maths, but oh well:


----------



## Arbre




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Eggshell said:


>


 I wonder if he ever had any birds nesting in that thing.


----------



## SplendidBob

This whole course


----------



## Arbre

WillYouStopDave said:


> I wonder if he ever had any birds nesting in that thing.


I wonder if I could grow a mustache that large.


----------



## SouthWest

A great little bit of natural science:


----------



## FreshPrince

Great videos!



WillYouStopDave said:


> At least Carl Sagan was pretty classy. I don't remember him ever actively being a dick to someone for disagreeing with him. A lot of today's rockstar science gurus are dicks.


Agreed.

Anyways, there used to be an interesting documentary about Nietzsche and the Nazis on Netflix, but the audio book is on youtube:


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## McFly

Mike from vsauce


----------



## unemployment simulator

ok so this one ain't groundbreaking or thought provoking. but it's science!! ever since watching that scene in total recall I have wondered about how much artistic licence they took with that eye popping scene. some stuff I read around the web suggested it wasn't all that fictional considering how water would boil. but I think instead of wriggling around you'd pass out really. anyway, this sort of thing sparks my curiousity onto how our bodies would cope on planets like mars or venus. here is a video where they talk a bit about it.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Arbre




----------



## FreshPrince




----------



## Arbre




----------



## ksevile

splendidbob said:


> This whole course


Yes! You just gotta love Sapolsky! He is the most articulate speaker I've ever heard.


----------



## Marlena




----------



## Wright Priscilla

ksevile said:


> Yes! You just gotta love Sapolsky! He is the most articulate speaker I've ever heard.


I've endured about one minute off it, after hearing his first claim, decided I've had enough of whatever you wish to call "this" ...a lecture by a Stanford proffesor. LOL

Public speaking(rhetoric) as first noted by Aristotle isn't about bringing the truth, or best arguments, or the 
facts...but rather it is a spectacle to entertaining your audience in attempt to sway them to your side.

I believe it holds true what David Hume said,"There is nothing one could learn from a proffesor, that they could not learn more completely from a book."

I would caution anyone with out any prior knowledge in genetics, or human behavior against this course.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

*10 Scary Yet Beautiful Facts About Space & Us...*


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't really know that I have any "favorites". I have seen lots and lots of science and engineering documentaries and have completely enjoyed most of the ones I saw all the way through. If I didn't enjoy them, I wouldn't have seen them and when I do enjoy them, it's the same level of enjoyment every time. :lol

I pretty much tend to stick with stuff that's solid and known. I'm not too keen on speculative science.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## unemployment simulator

remembered this one the other day;






I need to get around to watching the pervert's guide to ideology.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ShadowOne

holy **** lifes crazy


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## sprinter




----------



## OcularZero

Not my favorites, but they're good.


----------



## OcularZero

Whoops. Fixed.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## ShadowOne

Jupiter fly by

holy shiiiiiit

https://vimeo.com/219216194


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## lackofflife




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## thetown

Computational Evolution !!~


----------



## Barakiel

I think this is really accessible even if you're not famillar with any of the names mentioned.


----------



## Hollo




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## unemployment simulator

^ the fermi paradox compendium one is great. just started subbing to this guys videos.


----------



## Clivy

This is the first video I ever watched, done by my favourite science channel, Scienephile AI:






He is awesome! He incorporates both modern day jokes and memes with facts and scientific theories to make these really awesome videos.

I also remember watching this video by another YouTuber, which was meant to a comedy sketch about him competing in a game of quantum mechanics chess with no other than Steven Hawking! He literally got Steven Hawking to guess star for his sketch! Amazing! :-D


----------



## Alpha Tauri




----------



## Barakiel

I agree with his idea that "nihilistic moments" are something almost everyone has at times, regardless of whether you're actually a committed nihilist. So like some philosophical ideas, it's an attitude and not necessarily a doctrine you must follow - and this attitude isn't something you may want to have either! but it's something that can have positive effects possibly.


----------



## Clivy




----------



## Arbre

I have a pile of other books I want to read by the end of 2017, but next year I'm going to read Wittgenstein's Tractatus Logico-Philosophicus and Philosophical Investigations. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Barakiel

Arbre said:


> I have a pile of other books I want to read by the end of 2017, but next year I'm going to read Wittgenstein's Tractatus Logico-Philosophicus and Philosophical Investigations. Looking forward to it.


I got a book for xmas of his selected writings that includes the whole Tractatus, interesting how it's basically a book of aphorisms (kinda like a more tidy Nietzsche in a way).

Based on what I've read from/about him, I really admire his passion for language and religion (have to watch the video you posted on the ineffable), but his views on philosophy itself annoy me. The idea that philosophical problems are the results of linguistic confusions and all that. But I'm trying to put effort into reading things I know I'll disagree with, so I hope both our Wittgenstein adventures turn out to be fun and engaging


----------



## discoveryother

Barakiel said:


> I got a book for xmas of his selected writings that includes the whole Tractatus, interesting how it's basically a book of aphorisms (kinda like a more tidy Nietzsche in a way).
> 
> Based on what I've read from/about him, I really admire his passion for language and religion (have to watch the video you posted on the ineffable), but his views on philosophy itself annoy me. The idea that philosophical problems are the results of linguistic confusions and all that. But I'm trying to put effort into reading things I know I'll disagree with, so I hope both our Wittgenstein adventures turn out to be fun and engaging


Wittgenstein is my hero. Philosophical Investigations is a pretty boring read. once you get it, you get it. he just goes over it again and again to make sure you got it lol. if he was my teacher i would have died of boredom...


----------



## FallDuskTrain




----------



## Arbre

Barakiel said:


> I got a book for xmas of his selected writings that includes the whole Tractatus, interesting how it's basically a book of aphorisms (kinda like a more tidy Nietzsche in a way).
> 
> Based on what I've read from/about him, I really admire his passion for language and religion (have to watch the video you posted on the ineffable), but his views on philosophy itself annoy me. The idea that philosophical problems are the results of linguistic confusions and all that. But I'm trying to put effort into reading things I know I'll disagree with, so I hope both our Wittgenstein adventures turn out to be fun and engaging


I didn't know there was a collection of selected writings by him. Maybe I should have got it.

Since my early 20s Wittgenstein has been one of the most interesting philosophers to me. But I'm only learning about him and reading him now. I'm not sure how much I agree with him yet, but I still find him interesting.


----------



## MagnoliaForest




----------



## Tezcatlipoca




----------



## tea111red




----------



## MCHB

Anything you need to know about life has already been answered in "The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy" or Bob Ross reruns.


----------



## tea111red

interesting experiment:


----------



## unemployment simulator

I think pbs eons is my new favourite channel, I kind of wish the videos were longer though.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzR-rom72PHN9Zg7RML9EbA


----------



## Fever Dream

Honestly, this one is sort of obvious, but here it is anyways.


----------



## MadnessVertigo




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Fever Dream

tea111red said:


>


I rather like SpaceRip too.


----------



## tea111red

Fever Dream said:


> I rather like SpaceRip too.


Yeah, I bookmarked their channel after I saw the video I posted.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I wouldn't say this is exactly a science video, but it is entertaining:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> I wouldn't say this is exactly a science video, but it is entertaining:


 :lol

I watch her sometimes. I'm kind of stuck between "She's hot!" and "She's so weird!" and "WTF is wrong with her?" :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> I watch her sometimes. I'm kind of stuck between "She's hot!" and "She's so weird!" and "WTF is wrong with her?" :lol


I love the Duckupine lol and the fact she just randomly thought to make that.

I've seen a few of her videos but not that many. She has a great sense of humour though. Her robot videos remind me of the Japanese invention thing Chindogu. I think Tomatan the robot that feeds you tomatoes while you run is an example of that too:
















This actually kills me, I don't know why but it's so funny (the bit at 2:36-2:47 especially):


----------



## andy1984

and anything with cornel west. just cos i can listen to him forever. integrity! etc. the content becomes irrelevant at some stage.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Red October

Nuclear reactor test


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

I don't know how ''favorite'' this video is to me, but he rocks. I think he's a must read/watch for all people. I don't agree with him on everything and some things are out of his field of interest such as feminism *and so on*, but in more general things he's the best. I mean in his case it's either a miss or a 100% good shot and mostly it's the latter.


----------



## unemployment simulator

^ I dont agree with all he says but I think he is a fascinating individual and I like listening to what he has to say.

although it doesn't say it in the title or thumbnail, this covers the permian great dying, nice and concise and good to refer back to, (if I can remember!).


----------



## unemployment simulator

WillYouStopDave said:


> At least Carl Sagan was pretty classy. I don't remember him ever actively being a dick to someone for disagreeing with him. A lot of today's rockstar science gurus are dicks.


i'm starting to feel this way about brian cox,richard dawkins and neil degrasse tyson


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Turn on the captions if you watch it because some of them are entertaining like the Chopin parts.

Then I watched this because the above video reminded me I'd had this open in a tab for like... Probably since it was uploaded lol:






"Socrates and all of the lads"

"Sonic the hedgehog people"

This video is actually fairly depressing because this is just my constant reality the pandemic is irrelevant and I can't create anything because I've struggled with that for most of my life and basically stopped entirely a few years ago. The antonymous drive for destruction is what you're left with in the end.



> Lucy's bitten,
> Neck is bleeding bad.
> The teeth have long departed,
> Yet the desire burns strong.
> 
> On in desire for destruction,
> One on which she'll depend.
> One that ceases to deepen,
> Too near bitter end.


https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yL2nyxAvCY

(coincidentally I just remembered at the beginning of the video Philosophy Tube mentioned he was supposed to play Dracula in a play lol. This song is written partly based on a character from Dracula - Lucy, but also a reference to a previous song Patrick wrote and inspired by someone he knew for a long time who died and had issues with addiction. I think the other Lucy in Bluebells wasn't really about the same person, though he described it as sort of a sequel anyway.)



> The death instinct would thus seem to express itself --- though probably in part --- as an instinct of destruction directed against the external world and other organisms.





> If one is prepared to overlook a little inexactitude, it may be said that the death instinct which is operative in the organism --- primal sadism --- is identical with masochism.


----------



## Karsten

Lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ forgot about that channel that takes me back a lot.


----------



## D'avjo

Fabric of the Cosmos series by Brian Greeene. Have read the book too.


----------



## Karsten

@Persephone The Dread

Top notch. :lol

My friend had that song on a burned CD he'd listen to when we would drive around. The nostalgia is very strong right now :'(


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@Karsten

lol I couldn't remember the name of the song so just searched '4 forces of nature' it's very catchy.


----------



## Arbre

Pretty exciting that rock samples from Mars are going to be brought back to Earth.


----------



## Arbre

This is an underrated science channel.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## firelight




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Myosr

(timestamped stream)






I was listening to this stream yesterday. Rem and Destiny are on good terms again, and they chatted for like an hour or two. Lol, I kind of like observing people who are obsessed with philosophy like that. I'm only timestamping the last argument / conversation he had with one of the other people on the stream about some science vs philosophy thing. It got so pedantic in the end, I think I actually laughed at several points near the end.

No one understands philosophers or people into philosophy in general, lol.

Eh, I feel irl I used to like having friends like Rem. Talking to people who overanalyze stuff is fun sometimes (annoying too, but fun). If they've actually studied philosophy it's even better. (I think the point he was defending in this video is so dumb though, but kind of typical too, lol).

I wonder if the incomprehensible philosophy books I try to read sometimes are written by people like that :con


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Starcut83

Hmm I've been posting in the wrong forum, didn't realize there was a philosophy section till just now.


----------



## Starcut83

I've deleted "The Cosmic Actor" because while I find it fascinating, I feel it may have been a bit too preachy and could be mistaken for "religious."


----------



## andy1984




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## Starcut83

[SPOILER="There is a short part that shows video that some may find disturbing"]


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## truant




----------



## Einstein's ghost.




----------



## extremly




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is the first time I've ever watched this channel but this is the most awkward and surreal science interview I've ever seen. Particularly the part after the interview was finished. She seems completely bogged down by intergenerational trauma, personal issues, off topic concerns, politics, ideology etc. I know this topic often attracts that but damn. Her logic at the end is like if someone came on to talk about cancer research and she started saying 'there's no point because rape, poverty, life for women was bad in the past, some people are suicidal.' 



> Mayim, you are brilliant, in my opinion, but you got it all wrong this time. It’s science, Mayim!


Lol I wonder if that's a filmcow reference. Probably not. Science Meredith!


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter

Something must have always existed but I'm not convinced mathematical structure by itself is the thing. Still always like listening to Max.


----------

